# President Jonathan Sacks Striking Doctors - TheCable



## Vunderkind (Aug 14, 2014)

*A Cable exclusive says President Goodluck Jonathan has approved the sack of federal doctors in Nigeria, on the grounds of the current health crisis.
*
The doctors under the auspices of the Nigerian Medical Association (NMA) had embarked on a strike to press home their demand for an improvement in their welfare on July 1 and several attempts to resolve the issue have ended in a stalemate. 

The government had earlier accused the doctors of neglecting their oath to protect lives and continue to turn down the request to suspend the strike, particularly during the outbreak of the deadly Ebola virus and the ongoing insurgency in some parts of the country.


*Click here to read more*

Source: #TheCable


----------

